# major haul_pic heavy



## kimb (Apr 26, 2006)

ok so i spent wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to much money but f-it! I have been so stressed out with this semester.(its my last semester..hopefully may 18th i graduate). 


so heres what i got:


brushes:190,266,239,224
lipglass: c-thru,lychee luxe
lacquer:veneer
lipliner:spice, magenta
shadestick:lucky jade
prep and prime eye:light
blushcreme:uncommon
moistureblend:nw25
blot powder:medium
pigments
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ink mauved,lily white,apricot pink
fluidline:black track, iris eyes
eyeshadows: sweetie cake quad,da bling,star violet,swish,rule,humid,idol eyes,swimming,carbon,tilt,sketch,beauty marked,hepcat,vapour,noctornelle,woodwinked,saddle  ,freshwater,fogery,bisque,embark..
brush cleaner
i think thats it. ill be pay for this for the next few months.


----------



## hypergrl273 (Apr 26, 2006)

WOW, awesome haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  haha you got more than my whole collection in one haul....i'm very jealous


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 26, 2006)

Great haul... embark is my FAVORITE brown ever its so rich!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 26, 2006)

awesome haul girlie!


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 26, 2006)

oohhh that's such a nice haul! and congrats on you graduating, quite an achievement that deserved  royal hauling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy the goodies!


----------



## Pale Moon (Apr 27, 2006)

Amazing haul you got!!

This is my last sem too! I feel like shopping so bad but I'll have my last paper next week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll catch up right after the paper!


----------



## Joke (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Cocktail_party (Apr 27, 2006)

Oooo, what gorgeous makeup!!  That is one heck of an awesome haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Out of curiousity, what's the green closest to the brush cleaner in the picture?


----------



## MDgyrl4life (Apr 27, 2006)

Oooo...nice haul. They look like the ones I used to have during school...(from tuition rebate checks)


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 27, 2006)

that is one sweet haul...you're inspiring me to go make one of my own!


----------



## kimb (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocktail_party* 
_Oooo, what gorgeous makeup!!  That is one heck of an awesome haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Out of curiousity, what's the green closest to the brush cleaner in the picture?_

 

are you refering to the shadestick? thats lucky jade


----------



## lipglossrockstar (May 4, 2006)

nice haul!!  i actually just tried last weekend a lip combo:  whirl lipliner, lychee luxe, then c-thru over it.  and i loved it.  have fun playing with your new things!


----------



## devin (May 4, 2006)

wow that is one huge haul!


----------



## deveraux (May 5, 2006)

*jealous*


----------



## Luxurious (May 9, 2006)

very nice...


----------

